# Dudas en bobinas y condensadores en Máquina de tatuar.



## Larsco (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola muy buenas, un saludo a todos. Acabo de registrarme en el foro porque, tras buscar mucho por internet, en español e inglés, y tras comerme mucho la cabeza, no encuentro respuesta a todas mis preguntas sobre esta electrónica tan simple, y cuando la encuentro, también la encuentro en otro lado contradiciéndolo, así que me gustaría salir 100% de dudas y espero que puedan ayudarme.

Aviso que va a ser un rollo muuuuuy largo y espero explicarme lo mejor posible para que no haya lugar a dudas tanto a preguntas como a respuestas. Gracias de antemanos a todos los que vayan a leer.

Os pongo en situación: Quiero fabricar una máquina de tatuar, soy tornero, fresador, soldador (de acero y tal.. nada de electrónica) pero de electricidad no entiendo NADA, absolutamente, me parece algo super-abstracto que algún día debería aprender… La cosa es que dentro de este mundo (como en todos) hay mucho sabelotodismo en cuanto a que “alguien me ha dicho esto, y esto es lo mejor” y la mayoría de las cosas la gente no sabe fundamentarlas, y eso me desconcierta, y me gustaría, antes de hacer más máquinas de tatuar, fundamentar los conocimientos.

La máquina de tatuar funciona cogiendo una aguja (que tiene desde… 3 agujas en la punta hasta 20, según lo que estés tatuando) y penetra en la piel inyectando la tinta. Aquí entran diferentes factores: Velocidad a la que se mueve la aguja, y la fuerza con la que se mueve.

Os ilustro con un dibujo (espero que podáis verlo):


Podéis ver que hay dos bobinas  con un condensador. Encima del condensador está el llamado “Martillo”, que es donde se coloca la aguja, y se moverá, haciendo que así la aguja se mueva.

Las bobinas están aisladas del cuerpo (el cual es magnético, de acero dulce) y al aplicarle un voltaje desde la fuente de alimentación (entre 4 y 7 voltios, generalmente) producen un campo magnético que hacen que se mueva el martillo.

Un extremo de las bobinas está (aislado de la máquina) conectado al tornillo de arriba, y el otro a la tuerca detrás de la máquina (también aislado del armazón)

Los primeros parámetros de la máquina vamos a obviarlos en un principio, que son los siguientes: El tornillo de arriba, puede ponerse a 90º para que el rebote del martillo (al tocar dicho tornillo) sea más “duro”, o a 45º para que sea más “suave”, según queramos hacer líneas (más duro, queremos más definición) o para hacer sombras (queremos que sea más difuminado).

El cable se conecta desde la fuente de alimentación al tornillo trasero de la máquina (el que viene de la bobina) y el otro extremo a un pequeño taladro que hay arriba de la máquina, que toca directamente el martillo (y el cuerpo)

Empecemos las dudas que os parecerán estúpidas pero os juro que es imposible encontrar NADA claro en internet, solo contradicciones y gustos en la  gente:

Se suelen poner condensadores (electrolíticos) distintos… 33uF, 22uF, 47uF… y hasta 100uF. También se usan de diferente voltaje (25, 30, 60…).

*Primera pregunta*: Las fuentes de alimentación no suelen proporcionar más de 12 o 13V. Al ponerle un condensador de 30v o 60, hay alguna diferencia? O en ese aspecto, son exactamente iguales?

*Segunda pregunta*: Las bobinas (presuponiendo que usemos todas el mismo grosor de hilo) las hacen de 8 camadas, 10, 12… En qué influye esto?, en la FUERZA o en la VELOCIDAD de la aguja?. Yo presupongo que a más camadas, mayor campo magnéticoo, es decir, mayor fuerza, es decir, que una de 12 camadas, trabajará como una de 8 camadas, simplemente hay que bajarle el voltaje más, cierto? Por lo tanto, es más polivalente usar bobinas con más camadas, porque puedes hacer el trabajo de bobinas menos potentes, pero también puedes usar más voltaje y conseguir mayor fuerza de penetración, cierto? 

*Tercera pregunta*: El condensador. Mi mayor estrés y duda desde hace semanas… Ya hemos hablado de los V del condensador, pero y los uF? Mirad, hablando claro he leído un montón de cosas contradictorias, si hubiesen sido todas las respuestas la misma, lo habría aceptado sin entender el concepto físico, pero al leer tantas contradicciones… necesito que alguien que no esté dentro del tatuaje, me ayude usando la electrónica. La gente dice “para tatuar lineas, usa bobinas de 8camadas y condensador de 47uF y 65V”,y creo que lo dicen todo por decir, porque alguien se lo dijo. Vamos a ver, la respuesta más fundamentada que he leido por internet es la siguiente: El condensador influye en la velocidad (no fuerza) con la que trabaja la máquina. Cuanto MENOS uF, más rápida es (se carga antes, y suelta antes la carga) por lo que los ciclos de tatuado son más rápidos. Y por mucho que aumente el voltaje en mi fuente de alimentación, no irá más rápida la máquina, sino más fuerte. Eso es así?
En ese caso, una máquina con un condensador de más uF, será más lenta (por lo que quizás la prefiera para líneas, o sombras, o lo que sea…
Es esta la manera en la que influyen realmente los uF? O estoy equivocado?

Creéis que todo esto es apreciable? O que con un condensador “medio” realmente podemos adaptarnos a todo? Por algún motivo también tengo esa teoría…

*La siguiente pregunta es la POLARIDAD*: El condensador la tiene, pero el 90% de los cables que van desde la fuente de alimentación a la máquina de tatuar no dice cual es la polaridad, y la gente los enchufa de cualquier manera, pero yo creo que eso influye, es cierto? Debería ir el terminal negativo del cable al negativo del condensador? 

*Una última pregunta de rebote*: Si la bobina es más pequeña (de tamaño), se podría compensar con un mayor grosor de hilo?… O aún más fácil, para comprobarlo por mi mismo, COMO puedo medir una bobina? Midiendo su resistencia?

MIL GRACIAS al que haya llegado hasta aquí. Espero no haber sido muy pesado, espero no haber hecho preguntas muy ignorantes (aunque en el fondo lo sé) y espero no haber incumplido ninguna norma del foro. Pertenezco a muchos foros y siempre mucha gente se queja de no usar el buscador blablabla… Honestamente, lo he usado, he estado días buscando contradicciones por internet, y solo busco despejar mi cabeza. También espero no haberlo escrito en la zona incorrecta, pero me pareció que aquí es donde más encajaba.

En cualquier caso, gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## leankayak (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola larsco, muchas gracias por dejar un mensaje bien redactado y tratando de explicarte lo mejor posible.
Primero que todo quiero aclarar que no soy un experto y puede que mis respuestas sean erroneas. Estaria bueno que otro forista las verifique...
*Primera pregunta:* el voltaje que se escribe en los condensadores indica el voltaje maximo que puede soportar. (si lo superas explota). Siempre se recomienda usar condensadores que aguanten un 30% mas que el voltaje con el que se los va a cargar. Al ponerle un condensador de 30v o 60, NO hay diferencia alguna.
*segunda pregunta:* entiendo que por camadas te referis a las capas que se forman al encimar las vueltas de la bobina. La cantidad de vueltas y el nucleo son los unicos factores que afectan al campo magnetico por lo tanto, las capas no afectarian en lo mas minimo.
*Tercer pregunta:*Estas en lo correcto. La verdad es que no se si se puede usar un condensador de valor intermedio para hacer distintos trabajos (dudo que alguien del foro sea tatuador) asi que seria cuestion de probar.
*Cuarta pregunta:* Puede que las maquinas comerciales usen conectores de forma tal que sea imposible conectarlo al reves.
Si un capacito electrolitico esta conectado al reves explota! Pero existen capacitores electroliticos no polarizados (los podes conectar de cualquier forma). Es muy posible que usen estos.
*Quinta pregunta: * Te recomiendo que hagas la tipica experiencia de bobinar alambre de cobre sobre un clavo y conectarlo a una bateria (estarias creando un electroiman) podes ir variando la cantidad de vueltas, grosor del cable y voltaje de alimantacion. De esta forma podes sacar tus propias conclusiones 
Las bobinas tienen dos parametros:
La corriente que puede pasar por la misma (indicado en amperes). Este valor es directamente proporcional al grosor del alambre.
Su inductancia: (medida en henrys/henrios) esta varia gracias a la cantidad de vueltas, material del nucleo, tamaño del nucleo, etc.
Para medir una bobina tenes que usar un inductometro. Algunos multimetros no muy caros lo traen incorporado.
Mucha suerte en tu proyecto!


----------



## Larsco (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola Leankayak. Lo primero, muchas gracias por contestar! Tus respuestas son MUY reveladoras. Si alguien piensa que se ha equivocado en alguna respuesta o puede aportar algo más es de MUY agradecer.

La segunda pregunta, lo de las camadas, creo que ha habido una malinterpretación. Las camadas me refiero a más capas de bobinado, por lo tanto son más cantidad de vueltas de hilo de cobre (sobre hilo ya enrollado).

Realmente entre dos condensadores (22uF y 47uF), la diferencia a la hora de cargarse y descargarse va a ser apreciable? humanamente hablando! (recordemos que hablamos de veces que sube y baja una aguja)

En fin, repito, MIL GRACIAS, y si alguien encuentra algún error o puede aportar algo más, lo agradezco de nuevo!


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 25, 2017)

Bueno lo poco que he visto de esas máquinas es que al activarse  el electroimán este a su vez abre el circuito de voltaje por eso la aguja  regresa (se apaga el electroimán) así que la frecuencia de la maquina está determinado por eso, ahora nunca lo vi con condensadores pero imagino que varían la frecuencia con el remanente de voltaje de él, así aunque se abra el circuito permanece activado, ideas más, es un circuito parecido al oscilador que se hace con un relevo y un condensador, solo eso....  chauuuuuuuu


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola. Muchas dudas son resueltas en el manual de Godoy. Ya lo leí en el pasado y estoy seguro que se tocan puntos como lo de las bobinas, las capas, los capacitores... en fin sobre todo. 
Saludos!


----------



## Larsco (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracias de nuevo! El Manual de Godoy lo leí hace un par de años pero me seguían pareciendo algunas cosas confusas, aunque ahora lo leo más claro. Aunque sigue explicando cosas sin motivos (como lo del condensador con un 30% más del voltaje que va a soportar, no lo explicaba como hizo nuestro compañero) Pero me siguen saliendo dudas:

Comenta en varias ocasiones, que la máquina no tiene negativo ni positivo, que el condensador solo muestra la dirección en la que fluye la corriente, pero después dice que hacer que fluya la corriente en sentido contrario puede hacer que explote el condensador, pero luego vuelve  a repetir que la maquina no tiene negativo ni positivo...?¿ Mi conclusión es que *SI es necesario conectarlos de manera correcta* (negativo a negativo y positivo a positivo, en cuanto cable y condensador) y listo.

En cuanto a las bobinas comenta otra cosa: Que 12 camadas no son mejor que 10, ni 10 mejor  que 8, etc... (todo esto teniendo en cuenta un mismo grosor de cable). Nos dice que si hay 12 camadas, la corriente tarda más en recorrer las bobinas que si hay 8 camadas, por lo tanto genera más calor... 
No obstante, *si hay 12 camadas, podrán hacer el mismo campo magnético que con 8 camadas, pero aplicándole MENOS voltaje, por lo tanto se calentarían menos no?* Pregunto.

De nuevo mil gracias, a ver si damos con el kit de las cuestiones y resolvemos los mitos que fluyen por internet!

Editado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola, para aclarar un detalle respecto, a la cantidad de espiras de una bobina.
La Fuerza MagnetoMotriz(FMM), de una bobina, no será mejor o peor, porque dicha bobina tenga más o menos espiras.
Pues porque depende de dos factores.
1ro. La corriente que circula por el devanado.
2do. La cantidad de espiras de la bobina. 
Cómo resultado se obtiene lo que se llama, Amperio-Vuelta. Y se designa cómo AV.
Entonces, si por un devanado de una sola vuelta, circula una corriente de 100A, será igual a qué por una bobina de 100 espiras, circule 1A, pues la FMM obtenida será la misma. Ahora, el calibre del alambre dependerá de la corriente que circule obviamente.


----------



## Larsco (Sep 25, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, para aclarar un detalle respecto, a la cantidad de espiras de una bobina.
> La Fuerza MagnetoMotriz(FMM), de una bobina, no será mejor o peor, porque dicha bobina tenga más o menos espiras.
> Pues porque depende de dos factores.
> 1ro. La corriente que circula por el devanado.
> ...



Perdón por no entender esto, pero repito que no entiendo nada de electricidad: Dices que la FMM no será mejor o peor (te refieres a mayor o menor, creo), porque la bobina tenga mas o menos espiras, porque depende de dos factores, y uno de ellos es la cantidad de espiras de una bobina, no es eso una contradiccion? O quizás no he entendido bien todo esto que me resulta tan abstracto.

Y con respecto a lo que has dicho, Si la intensidad (amperios) y voltaje que le damos a dos bobinas es EL MISMO, cuantas más camadas tenga, mayor será la FMM no? (grosor de hilo el mismo también). Porque digamos que uno tiene 250 espiras en total en las... 8 camadas, y otro tendra... 350 espiras en las 12 camadas (por decir algo) no?

Perdón perdón perdón perdón.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2017)

Larsco dijo:


> Perdón por no entender esto, pero repito que no entiendo nada de electricidad: Dices que la FMM no será mejor o peor (te refieres a mayor o menor, creo), porque la bobina tenga mas o menos espiras, porque depende de dos factores, y uno de ellos es la cantidad de espiras de una bobina, no es eso una contradiccion? O quizás no he entendido bien todo esto que me resulta tan abstracto.
> 
> Y con respecto a lo que has dicho, Si la intensidad (amperios) y voltaje que le damos a dos bobinas es EL MISMO, cuantas más camadas tenga, mayor será la FMM no? (grosor de hilo el mismo también). Porque digamos que uno tiene 250 espiras en total en las... 8 camadas, y otro tendra... 350 espiras en las 12 camadas (por decir algo) no?


Lo que te explica Gudino es que no solo es cuestión de la cantidad de espiras de la bobina sino también de la corriente que hacés circular por ella. A igual *corriente* logra mas FMM la de mayor cantidad de espiras, pero para hacer circular la misma cantidad de corriente en la bobina de mas espiras seguramente vas a necesitar una tensión mas alta, ya que es mayor la resistencia al tener "mas cable enrrollado". La diferencia puede ser marginal.. o nó, dependiendo de la cantidad de espiras de las que estemos hablando... que dicho sea, la cantidad de espiras no se mide por camadas sino por número de vueltas efectivas. Si no sabés cuantas vueltas tiene una bobina de ocho "camadas", ni siquiera vas a poder estimar cuantas vueltas tiene una de 12 camadas o de 1500 camadas o de lo que sea...

En electrónica, estas cosas se calculan, y hay abundante teoría que te dice como hacerlo (por ejemplo *ACA*). Claro que sin información consistente (fuerza del resorte, peso de los materiales, etc, etc) no vas a poder saber cuanta fuerza te hace falta para atraer el coso que lleva la aguja, y sin esa fuerza no sabés cuantas vueltas vas a necesitar para construir el electroimán... que a fin de cuentas en eso parece que se usa la bobina...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2017)

A ver, por un momento, olvídate de "más o menos camadas o capas de espiras" cómo tú le llamas. Hablemos de cantidad de espiras y listo. 
Por otro lado, no consideres la tensión que inyectas a la bobina. Sólo considera la corriente que circula por la misma. 
Vuelvo a repetir, la FMM será mayor, mientras mayor sea la corriente a igual cantidad de espiras( pero atento, hay un límite de corriente, de lo contrario el devanado se estropeará por exceso de corriente).
O también la FMM será mayor si a igual corriente, aumentas la cantidad de espiras. Pero acá puedes caer en una confusión, y es lógico. Para mantener la misma corriente, aumentando la cantidad de espiras, será necesario aumentar la tensión, debido que a mayor espiras, mayor será la resistencia eléctrica del devanado. (Tensión=Corriente x Resistencia).  Y es debido a una ley física, que enunció Ohm, hace más de un siglo, y se cumple netamente cuando hablamos de corriente continua, ya que para corriente alterna, hay más factores a considerar.


----------



## Larsco (Sep 25, 2017)

Tanto Zoidberg (adoro futurama) como Gudino: Respuestas geniales. En serio, soy muy duro de mollera pero me habéis  solucionado el 99% de las dudas. En serio, MIL gracias. Y digo el 99% porque de aquí a unos días comiéndome la cabeza, alguna otra duda me surgirá, pero me habéis resuelto todo GENIAL.

Y Re-repito, si alguien quiere aportar algo más a esta discusión, bienvenido sea.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 25, 2017)

Por otro lado, mi hermano es tatuador. He aprendido unas cosas a "groso modo", tanto el capacitor como el número de capas depende de dos cosas: el uso de la máquina (linea o relleno) y la "fuerza del golpe" que depende del usuario, es decir, el gusto del artista.
Sobre el diámetro del alambre y las capas, son una medida que se toma casi que por convención o internacionalización tanto de máquinas como de sus fuentes... ahí entraría lo de muchas más espiras con diámetros más finos pero entonces se necesitaría una fuente específica de mayor tensión... etc.
En síntesis y porque tengo amigos tatuadores aparte de mi hermano; 8 y 10 capas para líneas, porque se usan menos agujas por ejemplo: 3RL, 5RL y 7RL para la de 8 capas; y 7RL y 9RL para las de 10 capas. Aunque no es regla, si es recomendado el uso de máquinas de pocas capas para agujas más finas; ya que el objetivo es que no dañen en alto grado la piel porque puede infiltrar la tinta o literalmente cortar en vez de llevar la tinta a la zona indicada. Entre 10 y 12 capas es para sombreado o relleno porque se usan las agujas tipo magnun. El capacitor entre más capacitancia asegura golpes más fuertes, la medida del mismo es parte del ajuste personal del artista... 
Saludos!

PD: Las máquinas convencionales para tatuar son el equivalente a una guitarra, hay que afinarla o ponerla a punto antes de "tener buenas notas"... Los tatuadores aprenden a "afinar" sus instrumentos, de hecho algunos a oído saben los parámetros de fuerza y tensión optimos para su trabajo. La diferencia entre un instrumento musical y una máquina de tatuar depende del artista y no sé cuantas veces lo repita jajaja.


----------



## Larsco (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracias blanko, me has resuelto de nuevo muchas dudas, aunque me gustaría matizar algo: Has dicho que el capacitor, entre más capacitancia  asegura golpes más fuertes.

Golpes más fuertes o menos velocidad de la aguja?? (es una duda que tuve más arriba y llegamos a la conclusión de que la fuerza la daría el voltaje que le proporcionas desde la fuente, para saber si lo he entendido bien o tu te has confundido o yo no entiendo nada...)

PD: Te acabaré preguntando (aunque sea por privado para no saturar este tema) seguramente alguna duda más que me vaya surgiendo... Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 26, 2017)

Larsco dijo:


> Golpes más fuertes o menos velocidad de la aguja?? (es una duda que tuve más arriba y llegamos a la conclusión de que la fuerza la daría el voltaje que le proporcionas desde la fuente, para saber si lo he entendido bien o tu te has confundido o yo no entiendo nada...)



Hola, creo que no me hice entender. Golpes más fuertes para una misma tensión; por tanto, la frecuencia disminuye. Como dije, de nuevo a gusto del artista. Es un poco caótico esto, de hecho fabricantes como la norteamericana National Tattoo permite configurar las máquinas que venden a gusto tanto en bobinas como en capacitancias (no venden hechas en serie). Todas las máquinas son personalizadas porque no hay una máquina "ideal" para todo artista. Cosa que aprende el tatuador con experimentar diversas configuraciones o en su defecto con la configuración que aprendió y mejor se desempeña.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

!Hola a todos , No me guta la Tatoo , pero para quien le gusta dejo aca dos fotos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Larsco (Oct 6, 2017)

Ya estoy de vuelta! Y con nuevas preguntas que me han surgido... jajaja Afortunadamente, todo lo anterior lo tengo "claro", pero ahora me ha surgido otra duda que podría meter en otro subforo, pero por si acaso lo digo aqui primero, ya que está relacionado con las máquinas de tatuar.

He pensado en hacer una fuente de alimentación (por no comprar una y aprender más), y no sé si es factible, la cuestión es que, mirando otra fuente de alimentación de máquina de tatuar pone lo siguiente:

3 -15V ---- 2.5A   3.5A Surge

Primary: 230V, 50Hz 300 mA 69VA

Secondary:
3 - 5V----- 1.5A   2.5A max 1'
5 - 9V----- 1.7A   2.7A max 1'
9 - 12V----- 2.0A 3.0A max 1'
12 - 14V----- 2.5A   3.5A max 1'
14 - 15V----- 2.0A   3.0A max 1'

Line Fuse: F500mA 250V

Pregunta 1: Tiene sentido fabricarme una? (por el hecho de aprender y jugar un poco (simplemente necesitaría unos planos y los componentes porque algún amigo puede ayudarme a interpretar los planos)

Pregunta 2: Leyendo por ahí he visto que el amperaje al que deben trabajar las máquinas es menor de 1 (en otros sitios que menor que 2), pero leyendo los datos que he puesto... el valor siempre está por encima, no? Realmente no entiendo muy bien ese concepto.

Pregunta 3: En caso de que podáis ayudarme, la fuente de alimentación necesitaría pues... eso, ser regulable de 1.5 a 15V (o 20), lo del amperaje pues tengo esa duda que espero que podáis ayudarme, necesitaría una clavija para meter un pedal que al pulsarlo se active el circuito y al soltarlo no meta corriente, necesitaría otra clavija para la máquina de tatuar (o incluso dos clavijas con un switch y otro regulador de voltaje estaría bien), y después el fusible para mayor seguridad. Os enseño una foto de donde cogí los datos que es la misma fuente que he usado. MIL GRACIAS de antemano
http://www.rufner.es/articulo/transformador-3-15v-3.5a-max-1-alpha-clavija-jack-al344-sk-t

Espero no inclumplir ninguna norma del foro y no haberme retratado como muy ignorante


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola amigo

1 Siempre todo tiene sentido si es por aprender.

2 La corriente de la fuente es la corriente máxima que ella entregaría. La máquina tomaría de ella lo que necesita para su funcionamiento.



Larsco dijo:


> Pregunta 3: En caso de que podáis ayudarme, la fuente de alimentación necesitaría pues... eso, ser regulable de 1.5 a 15V (o 20), lo del amperaje pues tengo esa duda que espero que podáis ayudarme, necesitaría una clavija para meter un pedal que al pulsarlo se active el circuito y al soltarlo no meta corriente, necesitaría otra clavija para la máquina de tatuar...



En el foro se ha mirado el tema de fuentes para tatuar del tipo lineales. De echo en _este_ post comparto un diagrama. Igualmente si decides realizarla sería bueno que leas todo el hilo para estar más al tanto. 

Saludos!


----------



## Larsco (Oct 7, 2017)

Ostras, muy interesante el enlace (que raro que buscando por el foro no lo haya encontrado :S)

Cuando dices que la corriente de la fuente, es la máxima que entregaría, significa que si usas una fuente de alimentación con un regulador de voltaje y de amperaje, y seleccionas 7V y 3A, entonces la máquina iría a 7V pero es posible que a... 1A?

PD: En el enlace, por qué dices que la fuente es del tipo lineales?


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 7, 2017)

Lo que quiero decir es que la corriente que dice en la fuente es la máxima que esa fuente podría entregar... la corriente depende de lo que le conectes a la fuente. Por ejemplo, si tienes una fuente de 3.2V a 0.05A y le conectas un LED que funciona con 0.02A entonces el LED tomaría los 0.02A de la fuente aunque esta pueda entregar mas. Entonces no habría problema de tener una fuente de 3.2V a 10A o de 3.2V a 1000A y le conectamos el mismo LED del ejemplo; siempre tomaría los 0.02A. En el caso de la máquina de tatuar, por ejemplo, si una máquina determinada toma 1A a 7.2V y tu fuente dice que entrega 3A no significa que la fuente le esté enviando a la "fuerza" los 3A a la máquina, lo que quiere decir es que dispones de hasta 3A para utilizar en diversas máquinas de diversos consumos de corriente.
Saludos!


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 9, 2019)

Buenas noches, se que este tema es algo viejo pero se trata algo de lo que vengo a consultar.
¿Estas maquinas (las de tatuar) pueden ser controladas por PWM?

Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2019)

No tiene sentido, si podes generar una señal con distinta frecuencia para modificar la "velocidad", pero un pwm solo modifica el ancho de pulso pero no la frecuencia.


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 11, 2019)

Según entiendo la frecuencia es determinada de forma mecánica y con el voltaje aplicado se parece a un oscilador con rele, lo que pregunto es si el voltaje promedio del pwm sirve para regular esa frecuencia.


----------



## peperc (Nov 11, 2019)

si, yo tuve una y le hice la fuente.

la frecuencia es mecanica, es como una chicharra o un solenoide que se auto_corta.
funciona asi:

recibe energia y se chupa el solenoide y al chuparse se corta a si mismo la energia ( o sea se libera) , al liberarse de nuevo se da energia.

la fuente solo le da FUERZA/ poder al golpe.
calculo que un poco obviamente tambien hace variar al frecuencia, pero poco .
el sistema es bastante rudimentario, se ve que todo el mundo lo copia mas o menos igual.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2019)

Ese mismo principio usa la bomba de nafta electrica para carburadores, son de baja presión y el ciclo está dado por un resorte y el contacto que se restablece al activarse el electro-imán.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

O las campanillas eléctricas de timbre . . .


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2019)

Exacto, muchos años atras habia una fuente de alta tensión para los equipos de comunicación de los autos con un multivibrador mecanico de similar caracteristica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Juro que nunca las vi  , me contaron  , que las radios valvulares de automotor  . . .


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2019)

si esas jajajaja, parecía el condensador de flujo de volver al futuro


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 11, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O las campanillas eléctricas de timbre . . .



O las máquinas de pintar eléctricas.

Creo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Esas y las máquinas de cortar cabello oscilan a 50 o 60 Hz


----------



## sergiot (Nov 12, 2019)

Claro, las maquinas que utilizan la red electrica de 50Hz o 60Hz, usan la alterna para generar el movimiento, en cambio todo lo que es Vcc necesitaba un sistema mecanico para funcionar.


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 16, 2019)

Buen día, respecto a la consulta, ¿Se puede regular la intencidad de la máquina con PWM?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2019)

Tendrías que anular los contactos de la bobina y dejarlo siempre conectado e inyectarle a la bobina una señal pulsante similar a lo que hacia la parte mecánica del contacto, y así modificar esa señal dentro de valores en dónde la bobina siga magnetizando el núcleo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2019)

Quizás puedas jugar con ambas cosas . . . 

Ya que la frecuencia eléctrica puede sintonizarse con la mecánica y lograr mayor o menor excursión , además del % del ciclo , ésto sería :



sergiot dijo:


> anular los contactos de la bobina


----------



## Heribertohhl (May 26, 2022)

Larsco dijo:


> Gracias blanko, me has resuelto de nuevo muchas dudas, aunque me gustaría matizar algo: Has dicho que el capacitor, entre más capacitancia  asegura golpes más fuertes.
> 
> Golpes más fuertes o menos velocidad de la aguja?? (es una duda que tuve más arriba y llegamos a la conclusión de que la fuerza la daría el voltaje que le proporcionas desde la fuente, para saber si lo he entendido bien o tu te has confundido o yo no entiendo nada...)
> 
> PD: Te acabaré preguntando (aunque sea por privado para no saturar este tema) seguramente alguna duda más que me vaya surgiendo... Saludos!



Soy tatuador y un poco de electrónica.
He comprobado cambiando de calibre de bobinas a las máquinas, como resultado, con un poco más de calibre de alambre, me dió más velocidad, y fuerza de golpe. Con el mismo capacitor original que es de 50V 47uF.
Al poner alambre más delgado, no tiene ni velocidad ni fuerza, utilizando la fuente standard para tatuar que es de 1.5 A, otro dat, he comprado diferentes máquinas. Línea, relleno y sombra, y todas traen el mismo capacitor de 47uF, saludos, soy nuevo en el foro, me gusta aprender.


----------

